# If you could move to spain, where would it be?



## Peterc

A general query of all of you that holiday / live in Spain. With the big promotion of Spanish properties for sale over the last decade or more, loads of people worldwide must have invested in sunny Spain.

Given the choice, which part would you move to and why?


----------



## Maya

There is a large community of UK ex-pats in Marbella and a lot of development there. I think that I would prefer to move somewhere that I could experience Spanish life more - such as Santander in the North or Spain, or even in Madrid .


----------



## attagirl

Madrid is my first choice, but then again I have not been anywhere other than this amazing city. I imagine that if I had the opportunity to visit other places that I may change my mind. The beauty that spain has to offer is just so nice. 

What is the real estate prices like in spain, right now.


----------



## Peterc

Part of me says Tenerife, I know it is one of the Canary Islands but it is considered part of Spain isn't it? I here there is a large ex-pat community living there and many of the locals speak english.


----------



## Ulann

I have been exploring about the possibility of moving to Spain. I was searching for homes there and this are the main sites that I have found costa blanca property , costa almeria property and canary island property . But I haven't decided which city I would like to move. I think they are all good. Can anyone give me some suggestions? If you have been before in Spain, any help would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## algorfa

Hi,

I looked all around the south east part of Spain and ended in Algorfa, which is between Alicante and Torrevieja, handy for airport and motorway. Still a Spanish village with a population of just over 1000 and close to La Finca golf course, some English people and within easy reach of others, so that is my choice, best of both worlds.

If you want any more help on buying or renting contact me on 

Dave


----------



## enlightener

*enlightener*

First and last, as a World traveler since the fifties, I would NEVER

move to Spain.!


----------



## heath1974

enlightener said:


> First and last, as a World traveler since the fifties, I would NEVER
> 
> move to Spain.!


That's a bit strong  

I live in Granada Province, have also travelled extensively around the world and have to say, I've never been anywhere that feels more like home than here


----------



## Guest

*Why Not?*



enlightener said:


> First and last, as a World traveler since the fifties, I would NEVER
> 
> move to Spain.!


What are your reasons for disliking Spain? Is it not still a favorite destination for Brits on holiday and for British Expats? 

I wouldn't rule Spain out like this. My only problem is moving to a Country with a new language and new culture. It sounds like a lot of effort when there are countries and cultures that would be a lot simpler to be a part of - US, Australia etc. I hate it when people move to the Uk and don't make an effort to learn the language let alone the culture and history - of which there is stacks. I don't want to end up like one of these people in another country.


----------



## Guest

Hello. I want to move to Denia - Costa Blanca. So many reasons to go in to but the main one is that it is not over run with tourists like so many other parts of Spain.


----------



## atlast

It depends on what you want. If you don't want to learn Spanish, and you want to be surrounded by ex-pats, then there are miles of communities on the coast that are full of English people who have retired there or have second homes there. Living in a community like that will greatly reduce the culture shock.


----------



## Steve1967

Id much prefer to live somewhere quiet and tranquil to enjoy the spanish culture and atmosphere, than something tourist related!
Don't get me wrong id enjoy the night life and entertainment provided, but to me that just sounds like a holiday. Id rather live somewhere that i wouldnt get sick off, that i could enjoy every evening looking at the sunset and wake up with the sunrising in peace.


----------



## Goldberg

*Nice site and similar questions to totally property site.*

Costa Blanca North is very nice, good climate, very good in fact. And good services.


----------



## Grania

As far as I know Spain is a worthy visited country in the world and I have been to costal del sol and there I have a comfortable sunbath and barcelona there has the really beautiful sandy beach. But I don't think it is a advisable choice to live in a tourist place. If I move to Spain I will choose a small village where the come-and-go is convenient. It must be a peace life!


----------



## atlast

I'd like to spend my winters in Madrid and my summers along the coast, if I could. We're considering moving to Madrid or Barcelona, if we can manage it.


----------



## ellenjoan

Martin.Dye said:


> Hello. I want to move to Denia - Costa Blanca. So many reasons to go in to but the main one is that it is not over run with tourists like so many other parts of Spain.


Well...I don't know how long it s been since you ve been there...but it s totally overrun with tourists & the place is expanding big (but the community has also got a lot of problems because they can t follow the stream of people coming in...with their own facilities...townhall has got problems !) & many of the residents are not happy with the evolution there !

I'm living in between Muchamiel and Jijona...great nature, a lot of room, peace & quiet, (have 3 english neighbours), seaview & mountainview & in 10 minutes I m at the beach of El Campello or San Juan or the center of Alicante.

There is a microclimate between Benidorm & the South of Alicante...so the weather in winter is often better here...It may be raining and is cold in Calpe...& you get to Benidorm and suddenly the sun is shining...happens often...! 

Good luck ! 

Ellenjoan


----------



## Destination Spain

*Murcia*

Been in Almeria region 7 years, toured the Costas from Benidorm to Gibraltar. Can't speak for the rest but if I had to put my money anywhere right now it would be the Murcia region, close to Cartagena and La Manga. Granada is also beautiful, great for skiing and only an hour or so from the beach. Where else could you go skiing in the morning and down on the beach in the afternoon? I would be interested to know...........


----------



## atlast

Los Angeles. Welll, before the traffic got so bad.


----------



## lightangel

Steve1967 said:


> Id much prefer to live somewhere quiet and tranquil to enjoy the spanish culture and atmosphere, than something tourist related.



*This is the sort of area I would definitely be looking for with maybe a few other expats nearby *


----------



## Lorayne

costa del sol has it all. for big budgets puerto banus area. for lower budget try calahonda or riviera. if you dont speak spanish dont bother with the country or madrid you will be outcast by the locals!


----------



## louisebarker9879

*hi*

ive lived in different parts of spain for 6 years and i would have to say that ibiza or mallorca are the best places. the truth is that if you move to the mainland, this is just my personal experience though, after the initial fun wears off, you see that the spanish are very rude, loud, bad mannered and extremely loud. after a while it doesn't seem charming but annoying. it ends up grinding on you that nothing works, everything is late and there are fiestas constantly which means everything closes, alot! life is much more quieter and peaceful and friendly on the islands. good luck!


----------



## Big Pete

louisebarker9879 said:


> ive lived in different parts of spain for 6 years and i would have to say that ibiza or mallorca are the best places. the truth is that if you move to the mainland, this is just my personal experience though, after the initial fun wears off, you see that the spanish are very rude, loud, bad mannered and extremely loud. after a while it doesn't seem charming but annoying. it ends up grinding on you that nothing works, everything is late and there are fiestas constantly which means everything closes, alot! life is much more quieter and peaceful and friendly on the islands. good luck!


Couldnt agree more , thats exactly why i brought in Mallorca , a tiny little place 5 minutes out from the Town and 2 minutes from the sea .


----------



## Goldberg

*Good topic*

This should be near to the top.


----------



## SEOIbiza

*Ibiza*



louisebarker9879 said:


> ive lived in different parts of spain for 6 years and i would have to say that ibiza or mallorca are the best places.
> 
> the truth is that if you move to the mainland, this is just my personal experience though, after the initial fun wears off, you see that the spanish are very rude, loud, bad mannered and extremely loud. after a while it doesn't seem charming but annoying. it ends up grinding on you that nothing works, everything is late and there are fiestas constantly which means everything closes, alot!
> 
> life is much more quieter and peaceful and friendly on the islands. good luck!


seconded. my second year in Ibiza (Santa Eulalia) now and it just gets better and better


----------



## Burriana Babs

Ihave to agree about the Costa del Sol, especially east of Malaga, not so touristy, losts of local spanish life to enjoy.


----------



## golddust

Maya said:


> There is a large community of UK ex-pats in Marbella and a lot of development there. I think that I would prefer to move somewhere that I could experience Spanish life more - such as Santander in the North


You're crazy. I've lived in Cantabria for years and currently live in the Basque Country because of my husband and if you're looking for SUN you will NOT find that in the North, especially in Santander. Sure, it is beautiful (when the sun finally comes out!) and you will experience ¨spanish life¨ here because there aren't hardly any foreigners or immigrants, but the climate isn't too different from that of the UK. That's why this part is called verde españa! So if you're looking for a change then don't come here. And in the Basque Country it is colder than a witches tit in winter. Aside from the rainy weather the problem I have with this place is the locals-they are not at all friendly or welcoming to foreigners. And if your Spanish is not perfect then forget it. Even Northerners themselves tell me that they consider themselves to be cold and ¨cerrados¨ and that people in the south are friendlier. I think there's a reason that I haven't encountered any other native English speaking residents here. I've met a few French residents but I think that's because they're closer to home here. Housing is also very very expensive here. Come visit during the summer but live in the south where the weather's better and the people are friendlier!


----------



## Stravinsky

golddust said:


> You're crazy. I've lived in Cantabria for years and currently live in the Basque Country because of my husband and if you're looking for SUN you will NOT find that in the North, especially in Santander. Sure, it is beautiful (when the sun finally comes out!) and you will experience ¨spanish life¨ here because there aren't hardly any foreigners or immigrants, but the climate isn't too different from that of the UK. That's why this part is called verde españa! So if you're looking for a change then don't come here. And in the Basque Country it is colder than a witches tit in winter. Aside from the rainy weather the problem I have with this place is the locals-they are not at all friendly or welcoming to foreigners. And if your Spanish is not perfect then forget it. Even Northerners themselves tell me that they consider themselves to be cold and ¨cerrados¨ and that people in the south are friendlier. I think there's a reason that I haven't encountered any other native English speaking residents here. I've met a few French residents but I think that's because they're closer to home here. Housing is also very very expensive here. Come visit during the summer but live in the south where the weather's better and the people are friendlier!



So ....... thats a no then


----------



## Burriana Babs

I moved to Nerja for the same reason it is not over run with tourists (although we do have our share in summer and winter) But Nerja remains a Spanish village, no highrises and hotels along the beach to ruin the splendor of this village.


----------



## DeeBee6961

We're in Galicia - the 'Lake District' of Spain. We wouldn't want to be anywhere else. It's quiet, we live in a village, you need a car to meet another english person, there are no beaches, no nightclubs, no noise.........Mmm.....bliss!


----------



## ray1561

enlightener said:


> First and last, as a World traveler since the fifties, I would NEVER
> 
> move to Spain.!


why?


----------



## Guest

Who knows, back in 2007 when they posted that Spain was still doing well!


----------



## Cazzy

Inland Andalucia - The Spanish are very friendly, things are way cheaper than on the coast, property is cheaper, there are plenty of ex-pats spread about if you wish to seek them out, and you can do days trips to the coast if you want!!!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## mrypg9

I find these comments about 'tourists' and 'Spanish areas' amusing.
Along the lines of 'You are a tourist, I am a traveller' or similar.
The moment an immigrant steps into a 'Spanish area' (the last time Im checked my atlas Marbella and Denia were in Spain) you change it.
Brits are everywhere...in the costa resorts, inland, in the remotest villages.
Some towns/villages have more than others.
But we are everywhere....


----------



## Sonrisa

My favourite places are Madrid. Barcelona and Santiago. Don't like the south, sorry. ALthough would be quite happy in the islands./


----------



## Pecosa

enlightener said:


> first and last, as a world traveler since the fifties, i would never
> 
> move to spain.!


why?!!!


----------



## xabiaxica

Pecosa said:


> why?!!!


I doubt we'll ever know

the poster popped in, hit us with 3 posts & was never seen again!!!


----------



## Pecosa

What is your opinion on life in Spain? Cities/areas you prefer?!


----------



## mrypg9

Pecosa said:


> What is your opinion on life in Spain? Cities/areas you prefer?!


The answer to that question will vary according to age, wealth, experience of 'abroad', whether you prefer towns and cities to the countryside or coast, whether you like a quiet life or prefer excitement.....

To take the U.S. for example: I love New York City but to others it's hell.
But I'm materialistic and love to shop....


----------



## Pecosa

mrypg9 said:


> The answer to that question will vary according to age, wealth, experience of 'abroad', whether you prefer towns and cities to the countryside or coast, whether you like a quiet life or prefer excitement.....
> 
> To take the U.S. for example: I love New York City but to others it's hell.
> But I'm materialistic and love to shop....


Fair point!
For example--I love Barcelona and Paris! I just can't afford the rent in those places (at present). My oldest daughter loves cities (like me) and my youngest would love to live in the country (my husband is somewhere in-between!).
Basically, if money weren't an obstacle it would be a city. Or a village with an easy bus/train into a city.
What are your favorite places in Spain?
Cheers,
Beth


----------



## ggmurray

Personally i love living in Mallorca, as the weather is beautiful although it can be quite expensive at times


----------



## Alcalaina

I love where I am, but it would be great to have a summer residence in Asturias or Galicia, to get away from the Andalusian August heat. It only needs to be a log cabin - nothing fancy! Ah well, dream on ...


----------



## mrypg9

Pecosa said:


> Fair point!
> For example--I love Barcelona and Paris! I just can't afford the rent in those places (at present). My oldest daughter loves cities (like me) and my youngest would love to live in the country (my husband is somewhere in-between!).
> Basically, if money weren't an obstacle it would be a city. Or a village with an easy bus/train into a city.
> What are your favorite places in Spain?
> Cheers,
> Beth


Well, I like where I am...it's a strange little peaceful enclave on the coast just outside Marbella, a place which I dislike intensely.
I don't really know enough about Spain to choose but my favourite 'world' cities are London, NYC, Barcelona and Berlin.
I think I could live happily in any of them.....provided I had a very large income and money in the bank.


----------



## gus-lopez

If I moved from here the only place I'd go is Águilas.


----------



## mrypg9

gus-lopez said:


> If I moved from here the only place I'd go is Águilas.


Where's that, Gus?


----------



## owdoggy

gus-lopez said:


> If I moved from here the only place I'd go is Águilas.


Aye, we like Aguilas as well......and it might sound daft but I don't really know why. It's not the bonniest place I've ever seen, it can be a nightmare to park anywhere near the front and is quite big when you see it from the ring road but there's just something about it.

Strange I know but sometimes you just get a "feeling" for a place....good or bad



Doggy


----------



## clarebear

atlast said:


> I'd like to spend my winters in Madrid and my summers along the coast, if I could. We're considering moving to Madrid or Barcelona, if we can manage it.


Do bear in mind Madrid is freezing in winter. My husband is from there, it's a great city but with neuve meses de invierno y tres de infierno.


----------



## 90199

If I mention moving anywhere else, her who must always be obeyed, shouts at me!!

It is great to live here, on what was the end of the known world, and nice to visit other places on the islands and the peninsular,

Hepa


----------



## nmkaan

*Difficult question; I love all of Spain.*

1. Barcelona
2. Granada
3. Madrid

All for different reasons; Barcelona speaks for itself of course - seaside, architecture, etc.

Granada, I could visit the Alhambra every day for the rest of my life, and lunch at the Hotel Americana.

I am drawn to large cities, so Madrid 6 months a year would be ideal for me; so rich in art and culture and the food!



Peterc said:


> A general query of all of you that holiday / live in Spain. With the big promotion of Spanish properties for sale over the last decade or more, loads of people worldwide must have invested in sunny Spain.
> 
> Given the choice, which part would you move to and why?


----------



## Alcalaina

nmkaan said:


> Granada, I could visit the Alhambra every day for the rest of my life, and lunch at the Hotel Americana.


Then you would have to be a millionaire ...  - or get a job there!

I love to visit the big cities occasionally, but I am always glad to get back to the village where I live, looking out on the campo and the mountains.


----------



## luckydxb

Ibiza ! for its MAD raves !


----------



## Phil Smith

luckydxb said:


> Ibiza ! for its MAD raves !


Having lived in Ibiza for the past 4 years and having visited the island since 1984, I just have to say how wrong you are!

Yes, the 7 biggest dance clubs in the world are here. Yes, the west end of San Antonio is a bit wild. (But still only the size of 3 football pitches!)
However, you have some of the most striking scenery in the world. The tourist season only lasts 6 months of the year and during the winter on a very pleasant Sunday you can stroll along a beach and only see 10 others, when in the high season there may be 10,000 people on it!! Bliss. (Just Google 'Es Vedra' which is the 3rd most magnetic place in the world, and have a look at the images as an example of the scenery!)


----------



## ted111

louisebarker9879 said:


> ive lived in different parts of spain for 6 years and i would have to say that ibiza or mallorca are the best places. the truth is that if you move to the mainland, this is just my personal experience though, after the initial fun wears off, you see that the spanish are very rude, loud, bad mannered and extremely loud. after a while it doesn't seem charming but annoying. it ends up grinding on you that nothing works, everything is late and there are fiestas constantly which means everything closes, alot! life is much more quieter and peaceful and friendly on the islands. good luck!


I totally agree. Exactly my opinion too!


----------



## easy

Ideally it would be to live in a big city as there is always lots of culture, but also get out to the country for a few days/weeks to charge your batteries, enjoy the peace, tranquility and the scenery, and then go back to the hustle and bustle of a big city. But you need lots of money to live like that. Maybe someday ...


----------



## samthemainman

Well, I've been in Valencia city now since August and I absolutely freakin love it!! For me, it has the best climate of all the major cities (Malaga excluded), a great city beach and the lovely El Saler a five minute drive away. The old town is lovely (if a little crumbling in places), the new parts are stunning (City of Arts and Sciences - though a ridiculous overindulgence, look fantastic and with the exception of the awe inspiring yet under utilised opera house are not white elephants), there are up and coming bar areas like the Canovas area off Gran Via, the marina/port area and lots of others. The Turia river bed is an awesome park, the city is heaven for cyclists! And there is lots for the kids to do. Food is good (home of paella, hello!), and IF you're in work, it's just a brilliant city which doesn't suffer from the extremes of climate (and size) of Madrid or the full on tourist/cosmopolitan/Catalan of Barcelona - I love both of these cities, but I couldn't live in either - at least not all year. You can be in Madrid in 90 minutes on the new AVE train (just amazing) and its well connected everywhere else.

Valencia is in financial crisis more than most regions, but I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Megsmum

samthemainman said:


> Well, I've been in Valencia city now since August and I absolutely freakin love it!! For me, it has the best climate of all the major cities (Malaga excluded), a great city beach and the lovely El Saler a five minute drive away. The old town is lovely (if a little crumbling in places), the new parts are stunning (City of Arts and Sciences - though a ridiculous overindulgence, look fantastic and with the exception of the awe inspiring yet under utilised opera house are not white elephants), there are up and coming bar areas like the Canovas area off Gran Via, the marina/port area and lots of others. The Turia river bed is an awesome park, the city is heaven for cyclists! And there is lots for the kids to do. Food is good (home of paella, hello!), and IF you're in work, it's just a brilliant city which doesn't suffer from the extremes of climate (and size) of Madrid or the full on tourist/cosmopolitan/Catalan of Barcelona - I love both of these cities, but I couldn't live in either - at least not all year. You can be in Madrid in 90 minutes on the new AVE train (just amazing) and its well connected everywhere else.
> 
> Valencia is in financial crisis more than most regions, but I can't recommend it enough.


Gald you have settled in and loving it best wishes


----------



## LaraMascara

Sitges - I just love it. 

Close enough to Barcelona. Great beaches. Tourist money. Gay scene. Retired community. Artsy-ish. 

I love Sitges! 

But, I am sure it is not to everyones liking...


----------



## Lolito

Valencia no doubt, even better weather than Malaga most days. lol!


----------



## 3RGJ

Having just read all the threads on this topic it has been amazing to see all points and views especially the ones about the Balearics islands. Horses for courses springs to mind. Fantastic topic and very interested in reading people's subjective point of view.


----------



## easy

Anybody in Girona? It is an hour north of Barcelona. I thought about renting an apartment there or around. Costa Blanca ia a little bit too hot in summer for me. And most houses do not have the heating, so I am cold in the winter time. From what I saw in the internet, Girona seems quite attractive. Are there many English speaking people? Activities for them and with them? The climate (I know, it's not too cold in summer but can have frosts in winter), your feeling?


----------



## 3RGJ

Mf wife and I fell in love with a very Spanish coastal town by the name of Guardamar del Segura in the Alicante region several years ago. We have been researching the area recently and are trying to find out more information from the British prospective as their are very few Bits living/renting in the area ( that we are aware of). The area is one of the safest environments that I have come across and though only a small town has wonderful clean beaches and decent amenities ( we have only visited in the summer months ). We have researched the web re renting long term and priced several properties. I am eager to learn more about the area and any comments both positive or negative would be received with thanks.


----------

